# Sometimes I feel like saying....



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

My wife is such a... Well you know.


----------



## yellowstar (Jun 18, 2012)

cavenger said:


> My wife is such a... Well you know.


cutie?


----------



## Anon Pink (Jan 17, 2013)

Challenging minx?


----------



## SpinDaddy (Nov 12, 2012)

Love Goddess !


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sometimes I feel like saying....*



yellowstar said:


> cutie?


She is alway a cutie.... Damn her.


----------



## cavenger (Aug 26, 2012)

*Re: Re: Sometimes I feel like saying....*



SpinDaddy said:


> Love Goddess !


She is also pretty good at this..


----------



## Interlocutor (Dec 29, 2011)

... Scourge of great nations?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## gbrad (Jul 20, 2010)

cavenger said:


> My wife is such a... Well you know.


oh just go ahead and say it. b!tch, thats the word.


----------



## Cee Paul (Apr 11, 2012)

My wife and I switch off where sometimes she's a total b*tch for no good reason and other times I can be a total pr*ck; the first step is always owning it when you are one is what I tell her.


----------

